
Ask HN: Where is Mark Zuckerberg's open letter to the internet? - nickplace
Where&#x27;s the honest, understanding letter explaining how he really does care for the rights of his users that trust him with their most intimate data? Where&#x27;s the letter addressing the recent hate in the media? Where&#x27;s the letter hard-headed letter from Mark, explaining that his reasons for bogarting control of the company are in the interest of protecting the 2 billion users on the platform from being sold in a corporate buy-out? Where is it? Is there one?
======
dgritsko
Have you seen this post [1]? I think this is the closest thing to what you're
looking for that has been posted so far.

[1]:
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10104712037900071](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10104712037900071)

